# i love BROMS



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i went to tropiflora and got some stuff so i thought i'd share. i dont have all the names as i was just grabbing whatever looked good. i couldnt help myself its just too exciting 

i know its generally impossible to tell but if you know any of the missing IDs id appreciate it.

heres the shot of everything:









Neoregelia lilliputiana









Neoregelia dungsiana









Neoregelia 'june night'









Neoregelia 'aurora'









NOID Neoregelia









NOID Neoregelia









NOID Neoregelia









NOID (i remember its panamanian)









Vriesea correia-araujoi









and some other stuff not brom related...

NOID fern (this had a tag but i must have lost it )









Huperzia (Lycopodium) phlegmaria









james


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Their summer sale is this weekend. You should go back if you are still in town.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice pics James, Im excited to see them in person.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you go back call me, I live 5 mintues froim there... Nice pick up on the broms, you definately have a keen eye for the 'offbeat" that is the norm in our hobby.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Fern with scale like rhizomes is Lecanopteris sinuosa 
If this is your first Lecanopteris, you might want to gather as much info on internet before putting in a viv.
Mines somehow only do well in vivs in air circulation (computer fans)

A big brom with pink bands ... probably brom people laugh at my guess but it look like N. Emerald City. Well at least mine looks just like that.....

J.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You had me at "I went to Tropiflora..."


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I really like your first pic of NOID neo, the green with purple bases. If you find an id on them, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

love the first NOID


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

One of these days I'll get there. Nice broms James


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Did they have any more Lycopodium? I've been looking for some for years.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yep. they have 3 or 4 varieties. they range from $50 -$200 though

james


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dane said:


> Did they have any more Lycopodium? I've been looking for some for years.


If they don't have anything you like, I know Charles Alford pretty much grows every species in cultivation...

Rareferns


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

antone; any guesses on the NOIDs?

i picked up a neo. 'echo' (still had your tag in it) but they said i couldnt have it, and that it wouldnt do well in a viv anyway 
james


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

From the pictures that 2 dollar bill must have been the only thing left in your bill fold...

Dan


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

james67 said:


> antone; any guesses on the NOIDs?
> 
> i picked up a neo. 'echo' (still had your tag in it) but they said i couldnt have it, and that it wouldnt do well in a viv anyway
> james


Nah, I'm not gonna give any guesses b/c its pointless. Heh.


----------

